# New to the Forum, not to the Game



## Adrenolin (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys, just saying what's up! I'm gonna be joining the family, and becoming a part of the family.

A little background info: I'm 23yo, 6'3 240lbs at 10.26% body fat. I recently got my bachelor's in sports medicine, and I'm working on another in cyber security/networking. Also, as soon as I obtained my degree, I've been studying up to become certified through the NSCA as a Strength and Conditioning Specialist. 

I'm not really a bodybuilder, powerlifter, or strongman, but an avid weight lifter. I do however train for strength and train with strong man equipment with intentions to compete in powerlifting as well as strongman sometime in the future.

I have a decent knowledge base, and I plan to contribute as much as I can.

I'm currently running Super-DMZ RX 2.0 (as well as their cycle support and Complete Protein) at the recommended 2 caps per day, and I have to say the results it's producing, are simply AMAZING! The everlasting pumps as well as a slight heat factor have you feeling these compounds all day long. I'm also making some jumps in strength, and my weight is up 7lbs in the past 3wks, despite doing quite a bit of cardio! This is a very strong product, and has me very impressed with IronMagLabs!

...well that's all for now, was just saying wussup!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2012)

Adrenolin, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Aug 23, 2012)

*

 welcome !!!
*


----------



## brazey (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## DetMuscle (Aug 23, 2012)

hello


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 23, 2012)

Great intro,Welcome!!


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 23, 2012)

I appreciate the welcoming party fellas! lol


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome brother!


----------



## jshel12 (Aug 23, 2012)

great to have you on board


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Welcome to ASF*


----------



## baby1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## GetnBig (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome to IM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you Ladies and Gentlemen! This forum is great.


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 29, 2012)

baby1 said:


> Welcome


I'm joining both of those forums in your sig right now as well!


----------



## Kaval (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey


----------



## BBPowder (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 29, 2012)

welcome to ironmag


----------

